# Pleasureflush Skinfinish



## black mamba (Jul 19, 2005)

I was really sad to see that this one wasn't re-released.  I have shimpagne already and just orderend New Vegas.  Is Pleasureflush worth the heartache? ( I hate to admit, but I think I'm more in love with the name!) How does it compare with Porcelain Pink?


----------



## nat9891 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Do you think mac will ever re-release pleasureflush?*

I am dying to get this, and I really don't feel like paying $100 on ebay for it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do you think it will ever be re-released?  It would make mac a ton of money


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 14, 2006)

i doubt it, frankly. if mac realized the veritable goldmines that some of the discontinued items brought it, they'd have re-released a bunch of items by now. i'd rather they created new, exciting products, because frankly, i don't think pleasureflush is anything special. i don't own one, but i've played with my friends' and it really didn't excite me. its the only msf i don't own, but after seeing it, i don't think i'm missing out. the only reason it goes for so damn much is because of all the hype..


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 14, 2006)

MAC says if enough people call they have done it.


----------



## nat9891 (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Phillygirl* 
_MAC says if enough people call they have done it._

 
*gasp*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to get like evrybody I know to call


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 14, 2006)

huh? you call up, and if enough people call and harass them they re release????


----------



## gigiproductions (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_huh? you call up, and if enough people call and harass them they re release????_

 
not true..and if anything they would have released it with the new msf collection coming out..that would have been the perfect opportunity to do it..and its been 2 years already..out of all the msf's the only ones u will see are porcelain pink and shimpagne..also we dont know if that color required a special ingridient or something thats not available anymore..ya know..


----------



## gigiproductions (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i doubt it, frankly. if mac realized the veritable goldmines that some of the discontinued items brought it, they'd have re-released a bunch of items by now. i'd rather they created new, exciting products, because frankly, i don't think pleasureflush is anything special. i don't own one, but i've played with my friends' and it really didn't excite me. its the only msf i don't own, but after seeing it, i don't think i'm missing out. the only reason it goes for so damn much is because of all the hype.._

 

i love my pf..its so beautiful esp if applied with fix +


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2006)

I think it is a possibility.  Pleasureflush and Shimpagne are two that really give a true glow without colour.  They both are very functional.  Personally, I love Pleasureflush. 

Pleasureflush would have been a really nice compliment to the Lure pieces.  Too bad they didn't rerelease it with that.


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't think we will ever see it re-released. I missed out on it the first time around because I discovered MAC a couple of months after it was released and I would LOVE to have it, but refuse to drop that much money one item. 

I also can't believe that MAC is in the dark about how much money certain items go for ebay and the such. Of course they know which items are popular from looking at their sales and they even have the "Gone but not forgoten" program, so they just have to know people are trying to get their hands on PF. 

I think that unless you have the money to buy PF from ebay, that we will never get our hands on it.


----------



## KJam (Jun 17, 2006)

I seriously doubt it.


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2006)

Knowing MAC, a re-release will come out that's 99% the same with a name liked 'flushed pleasure'.


----------



## MacLover (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Knowing MAC, a re-release will come out that's 99% the same with a name liked 'flushed pleasure'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So True!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Knowing MAC, a re-release will come out that's 99% the same with a name liked 'flushed pleasure'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen, My MAC sister!


----------



## gigiproductions (Jun 17, 2006)

u know what i find is close ..lune blushcreme with a bit of pink opal just a smidge and ur good


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I think it is a possibility.  Pleasureflush and Shimpagne are two that really give a true glow without colour._

 
Shimpagne makes me look oily, not glowy, no matter how little i apply.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jun 17, 2006)

I heard Vanilla pigment was very close to it.


----------



## thaliaucla (Aug 2, 2006)

*Pleasureflush and Stereo Rose*

is it true these will be re-released in upcoming fall/winter collections?


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 2, 2006)

I sure would love that girl who mentioned this on MUA to scan that brochure she said she has.


----------



## alurabella (Aug 2, 2006)

I would be in HEAVEN... *sighs*


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope so -- I have been hunting for stereo rose forever, but have been hesitant to get it off mua.


----------



## divaster (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm definitely keeping my fingers crossed for this!!! I've been dying to get Pleasureflush.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2006)

i say believe it when u see it!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Aug 2, 2006)

i hope so, i will have used a huge amount of my stereo rose by then! i love it! i want pleasureflush too.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 2, 2006)

I will believe it when I actually am holding both in my hand.  It wouldn't surprise me to find out that somebody posted something like that on purpose to lower the prices of something they are trying to buy.  Think about how much the inflated value of the msfs would go down if we all knew for a fact that they were being re-released.


----------



## princess (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll say take it with a pinch of salt but I sure hope that it's true, I'm dying for a Stereo Rose!


----------



## divaster (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i say believe it when u see it!_

 
haha yeah, I know. I'm not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 2, 2006)

To be honest, I don't care if they do. I remember hearing so much buzz about Shimpagne and now that I have one, I am not very impressed with it. I am so over lusting for yesterday's products. I want to see the next new idea MAC comes up with. If they are half as good as Shooting Star, the new mineral eye shadow duos or Blonde on Blonde, I'll be perfectly happy.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Aug 2, 2006)

I was lucky to find a Stereo Rose at Nordies couple months back, and i've been cherishing it, if both came out im getting em!!!


----------



## zombie_candy (Aug 2, 2006)

from seeing swatches i'd be glad if stereo rose returned (because i don't have one and i only own shooting star). i saw pleasureflush but honestly....what is so great about it ? the shot from legacycollection.org shows it as a faded greyish thing that looks bland and colorless. i say bring back so ceylon and gold deposit.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i say believe it when u see it!_

 
I totally agree!


----------



## lara (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe in 2007/08, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 2, 2006)

humm i want to try pleasuerfush lol i feel dumb now because i bought procleian pink shimpanie and stero rose from allebay and they cost 60 dollars


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 3, 2006)

I want New Vegas to come back.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 3, 2006)

i will believe it when i see it, however i was one of the disbelievers about a (re)release this summer/fall, and clearly, i was proven wrong by a muse. so we'll see i guess.  

and being a sadistic bitch, i will absolutely die laughing if pleasureflush gets re-released. i've had 3 different people try to pressure me into buying their pleasureflushes, for insane prices, yet i can't bring myself to pay that much for an MSF, even if it is the only one i don't have. i will feel sorry for those who spent a lot, but that's what happens when you buy into the hype, i guess..


----------



## mspiggy (Aug 4, 2006)

Lets pray they really do.
I'll probably grab both.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_To be honest, I don't care if they do. I remember hearing so much buzz about Shimpagne and now that I have one, I am not very impressed with it. I am so over lusting for yesterday's products. I want to see the next new idea MAC comes up with. If they are half as good as Shooting Star, the new mineral eye shadow duos or Blonde on Blonde, I'll be perfectly happy._

 
^^^^^^^ Yes!!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 4, 2006)

What does pleasureflush look like?  I have stereo rose I wore it once before I read all the hype over it on here...then I decided to use it - very lightly it does give a nice finish but its not the be all and end all of msf, I prefer shimpagne.


----------



## MACGoddess (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i say believe it when u see it!_

 
Same here!


----------



## iheartjuppy (Aug 7, 2006)

While I'd LOVE a re-release of Stereo Rose (the only MSF that doesn't make me look like a disco ball), I'm not holding my breath for it.

I think it's more than a little suspect that the only person claiming to see it/have proof can't show us.  Forgot to scan it/swapped it away/hasn't said who they swapped it to (so we can't ask THEM).  I haven't heard anyone say their local MAs have see it/heard about it and I know a lot of us get to see the update books when our favorite MAs have them, so if no one else has seen/reported it, I doubt this one random person is right.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 11, 2006)

*pleasureflush!*

wow... theres one on ebay and its going for over 100 right now... INSANE!!!!!!!! :eek2:


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 11, 2006)

what is it?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 11, 2006)

*It's a Mineralized Skin Finish




*


----------



## llucidity (Aug 11, 2006)

That's insane. No wonder a lady bagged 15 pieces of MSFs at my local counter.


----------



## Famousblackpen (Aug 11, 2006)

Someone just sold theres on LJ for $15


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 11, 2006)

I swapped mine away, it didn't show up on me at all.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Famousblackpen* 
_Someone just sold theres on LJ for $15 _

 
WHAT!!! where??? link plz, I need to see this for my self.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 12, 2006)

OMG! 15 dollars? i cant believe it!


----------



## channierose (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Famousblackpen* 
_Someone just sold theres on LJ for $15 _

 

i saw that.  and the masochist in me keeps going back to look.  it hurts so very much... i've needed pleasureflush for so long


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 12, 2006)

http://community.livejournal.com/mac...4703#t28534703

sob


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 12, 2006)

ahh no wonder I missed the post. Its in MAC sales swap. Im not a member any more, I got swaplifted and ripped off too many times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the temptation to buy/ swap was too much so I left it.


----------



## kittysmeoww2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Here is the link to the one on Ebay its up to 157.50!!! thats insanse 
was this color that great?


 //edit: removed ebay link


----------



## divaster (Aug 13, 2006)

Now it's up to $162. That's crazy!! 

I have a question though for those who have it. How accurate is that picture on the Ebay auction? It's different that the other pictures I've seen, and that picture actually kind of kills my lemming for it, so I'm just wondering if it's very true to life. Thanks!


----------



## Mitwif (Aug 13, 2006)

There's a rumor that it will be re-released this Fall...can anyone confirm this, or is someone on crack?


----------



## SMMY (Aug 13, 2006)

This is kind of nutso. I can see picking it up for a little more than retail, but $162? The color doesn't look that many dollars worth of amazing to me. But then I never got the whole Parrot thing either.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

I've heard you can get a pretty similar effect using pink opal pigment.:/


----------



## caroni99 (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mitwif* 
_There's a rumor that it will be re-released this Fall...can anyone confirm this, or is someone on crack?_

 

I'm gonna have to say someone is on crack.

I really wanted to believe that Stereo Rose was coming back but when they added Pleasureflush to this rumour I started to become weary. 

Now some on MUA are claiming that it was posted on Specktra that Stereo Rose and Pleasureflush will be re-realeased in October so I know it's pretty much b.s because I have not seen anyone on here say that.

Until the "brochure" that contains the proof of this re-release is shown-it's just a rumour.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 
_I'm gonna have to say someone is on crack.

I really wanted to believe that Stereo Rose was coming back but when they added Pleasureflush to this rumour I started to become weary. 

Now some on MUA are claiming that it was posted on Specktra that Stereo Rose and Pleasureflush will be re-realeased in October so I know it's pretty much b.s because I have not seen anyone on here say that.

Until the "brochure" that contains the proof of this re-release is shown-it's just a rumour.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. If they do re-promote this, well then, that's great. But if not, I won't be too surprised either. Actually I would be more pleased if it was Stereo Rose, than Pleasureflush. That would be a more wearable color for me.


----------



## zombie_candy (Aug 13, 2006)

if pleasureflush were to be released in october, i'm sure that person who wins it on ebay for 162 bucks would kick themselves real hard. i like stereo rose way better anyway


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 13, 2006)

lol... i hope it does... $162 for a msf is absofreakinlutely ridiculous!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_http://community.livejournal.com/mac...4703#t28534703

sob_

 
This makes me sad!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 13, 2006)

Okay, I love MAC makeup just as much as everyone here on this forum, but... $162 for a Mineralize Skinfinish?!!?  That is just absurd, I understand it's rare and beautiful but it's still only a makeup product (one that retails for $23 nonetheless). Think of all the other wonderful great MAC makeup you could get for $162!  I think this is just crossing the line, no offense if there were any bidders but I think it's okay if I tell you you're crazy!  I bet the bidder will be laughing all the way to the bank, however.  Good for her, bad for the bidder.


----------



## sigwing (Aug 13, 2006)

I think it's shameful.   After seeing something that wasteful, I hope it is re-released soon.

Maybe this person gives a lot to charity and does a lot of unselfish things for others, so this isn't a big deal that she's splurging like a psycho on a piece of makeup.

Pink Opal you say?  That's good to know.  Tan was suggested to me as a sub for Naked You without the big glitter and I am nuts over it!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I've heard you can get a pretty similar effect using pink opal pigment.:/_

 
actually they are not alike at all..  i dunno who came up with that   .. tina (kisskisskill on lj) posted a  really good comparison pic the other day..


----------



## sigwing (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_actually they are not alike at all..  i dunno who came up with that   .. tina (kisskisskill on lj) posted a  really good comparison pic the other day.._

 
Thanks for that!  Altho I swear by the Tan pigment!  At least on me, it's got the color I was looking for out of the Naked You.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_actually they are not alike at all.. i dunno who came up with that  .. tina (kisskisskill on lj) posted a really good comparison pic the other day.._

 
i emidiatly swapped both on my hands and ugh nope! they don't look a like . Pink Opal is more.... hmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... pinkish


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_actually they are not alike at all..  i dunno who came up with that   .. tina (kisskisskill on lj) posted a  really good comparison pic the other day.._

 
I don't doubt it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only heard that on here and LJ a few times, and I've never tried pleasureflush.
Regardless, I simply can't imagine spending 55+ dollars on a piece of makeup. :/


----------



## Wattage (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know what's worse... being the person who sold this then the rest of their stock plummets because Pleasureflush is re-released or being the person who buys it and realizes that Pleasureflush is worth all of about $10.

God I hate ebay.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

I must be in a minority...as I really don't have THAT big a desire to have it. Everything I've seen of it looks kind of...blah. :/


----------



## Wattage (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree 100%, Shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only MSF's that were worth even 1/4 of the hype they get (imo) were Stereo Rose and So Ceylon.

The rest make people look greasy. And it's not just me... friends I have put it on look the same. 

Thank God they break me out because heaven forbid I be lemming these things...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

lol I like the ones I have, but I didn't pay too much of an unreasonable price for them. I pretty much don't covet older stuff anymore. Too much by way of good stuff coming out now.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_lol I like the ones I have, but I didn't pay too much of an unreasonable price for them. I pretty much don't covet older stuff anymore. Too much by way of good stuff coming out now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I could not agree more


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

besides! Christmas is coming up! I have to get kids' presents before mine!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 14, 2006)

Do you know what the sad thing is... if I had that much money, I would buy it.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Do you know what the sad thing is... if I had that much money, I would buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
girl, there's nothing to be sad about at all...  if u want it and can afford it.. *get it*.. that's my philosophy.. doesn't matter what anyone else thinks as long as YOU are satisfied with your purchase regardless of what you spent for it!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_Maybe this person gives a lot to charity and does a lot of unselfish things for others, so this isn't a big deal that she's splurging like a psycho on a piece of makeup._

 
no offense, but no one has to justify why they're spending what they're spending. It all the same to me if someone is buying something they really want, be it a coveted piece of MU or italian boots or a designer handbag. It's their money and they can spend it on whatever they want.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

not necessarily.
If they're spending to the detriment of their life or their family, it's something that should be justified.
If they're not, however, it's their prerogative.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_girl, there's nothing to be sad about at all...  if u want it and can afford it.. *get it*.. that's my philosophy.. doesn't matter what anyone else thinks as long as YOU are satisfied with your purchase regardless of what you spent for it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 I guess so. But I'd just feel like I should be giving the money to charity or something, instead of spending $160+ on one item of make up!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

^ well that's something different entirely


----------



## Wattage (Aug 14, 2006)

LOL - if I won the $42 million lottery in Canada over the weekend, I would buy it, and then donate it to charity.

Heck, I would buy the damn factory and give free MSFs to all Specktraettes


----------



## cloverette (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_LOL - if I won the $42 million lottery in Canada over the weekend, I would buy it, and then donate it to charity.

Heck, I would buy the damn factory and give free MSFs to all Specktraettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

hey, that gives me an idea! let's find the factory in italy & raid it! i'm sure that factory has older & newer msfs lying around! i assume, in addition to them having perfect ones, they will also have imperfect ones, i.e. where the domes are crooked etc.- i'd be perfectly happy with the crooked-domed ones, too!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_hey, that gives me an idea! let's find the factory in italy & raid it! i'm sure that factory has older & newer msfs lying around! i assume, in addition to them having perfect ones, they will also have imperfect ones, i.e. where the domes are crooked etc.- i'd be perfectly happy with the crooked-domed ones, too!_

 

word!!!


----------



## sigwing (Aug 14, 2006)

Didn't mean to hit a nerve.

I have personally gotten carried away with spending on makeup instead of maybe doing something a little more constructive with my money like paying off bills I already have, or fixing something around the house, etc.  I forget there are possibly people here who don't have to worry about anything else and this is what they choose to spend all their money on, so that's wonderful for them.  I shouldn't judge people for what is important in their lives and are their main concerns, because others' priorities, be it makeup or whatever, are just as important to them as issues that are important to me.  Sometimes ebay can be an addiction, just like any compulsive shopping, that's as bad as alcohol, drug or gambling addiction.  And it's not humorous....I've been there.  And if I had a new credit card with a lot of room on it, I'd be ordering $162 worth of makeup somewhere, more than likely.  I don't like admitting that, either.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_no offense, but no one has to justify why they're spending what they're spending. It all the same to me if someone is buying something they really want, be it a coveted piece of MU or italian boots or a designer handbag. It's their money and they can spend it on whatever they want._

 
 They absolutely can spend whatever they want on whatever they want, but I'm still gonna comment when someone is crazy enough to spend over $150 on one single makeup item.  They're bidding on E-bay where others can see who is bidding-it's not like they're trying to hide it.  To each his own, I guess.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm gonna check the update book on saturday!


----------



## Famousblackpen (Aug 15, 2006)

I was told Stereo Rose is but not pleasureflush


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 16, 2006)

I wish!! I've been kicking myself for not getting Stereo Rose-it looks gorgeous. But echoing the common traing of thought here 'im not holding my breath'

People selling Pleasureflush for ridiculous prices will be pissed though lol


----------



## i_bleed_life (Aug 16, 2006)

nope, not this year, sorry!


----------



## iheartjuppy (Aug 16, 2006)

The girl who claimed to have the flyer later said it was about the products used in a fashion show for Fall 06/07.  So maybe it was just looks?  Not upcoming releases? 

Or maybe she's just full of crap.

Either way it looks unlikely we'll see either anytime soon


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

I would cheerfully buy 4 or 5 stereo roses. *sigh*


----------



## betseyjohnson (Aug 16, 2006)

sighh... so sad! and i really wanted to try stereo rose, i only recently started getting into mac.


----------



## dreamqueen (Aug 18, 2006)

The flyer stating stereo rose for autumn/winter is up at make up alley now.

Also, there is a post that she was incorrect about pleasureflush

first the flyer link:

http://www.makeupalley.com/board/m.a...42215561&ipn=1

pleasureflush mistake:
I can't seem to make the pleasureflush mistake one  work but it is a few post up from the stereo rose post.

Mods, if posting links is not cool, please remove.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

that pic looks off color...it doesn't resemble the one I have.... :/ 

But I don't care, I LOVE the one I have and don't ever want to run out lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamqueen* 
_The flyer stating stereo rose for autumn/winter is up at make up alley now.

Also, there is a post that she was incorrect about pleasureflush

first the flyer link:

http://www.makeupalley.com/board/m.a...42215561&ipn=1

pleasureflush mistake:
I can't seem to make the pleasureflush mistake one work but it is a few post up from the stereo rose post.

Mods, if posting links is not cool, please remove._

 
So it's true that Stereo Rose is coming out again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???
I wanted this one so BAD!!!!! it's so mine this time!! :shedevil:


----------



## sugarcanejane (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartjuppy* 
_The girl who claimed to have the flyer later said it was about the products used in a fashion show for Fall 06/07.  So maybe it was just looks?  Not upcoming releases? 

Or maybe she's just full of crap.

Either way it looks unlikely we'll see either anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry, I am not full of crap.  But thanks for saying so.  Why would I lie? 
I really don't get the hype with the MSFs.  I posted because I had some early info I thought people would want to know.  But why bother if people are going to call me a liar?  Ladies, it is just makeup, it is not a life or death issue.

At any rate, I was mistaken it is not Pleasureflush they mentioned but something called "Pleasureful" and someone already posted links to the scans of the Stereo Rose above.  There was no mention as to what collection it would be released in, or when, it was just in the booklet that said it was for Autumn/Winter 2006.  Supposedly all the stuff in there is coming out during that time.  Other things that were listed inside were things we already know are coming out such as Accent Red Pigment.  So it is safe to assume that this is a planned release during this Autumn/Winter period.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 18, 2006)

well im a little bit more of a believer since I saw a scan BUT that just dosnt look like stro rose, I hope it is because I LOVE LOVE stero rose, but stero rose (atleast mine and others ive seen) has VERY thin gold veins, not big and chuncky like the one in that pic has... but I HOPE its right


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Aug 19, 2006)

Pleasureflush IS NOT being released. The collection will have Stereo Rose and a repromote of Pleasureful, a blushcreme in the regular line. It's easy to see how this information got confused since MAC oftentimes has similar names for different products.

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...DS=pleasureful


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope so!! cause i'm realy getting SR.
you know what i think. That MAC at some point will repromote Pleasureflush. At least, i hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Cause i realy like it


----------



## tepi_telfast (Aug 19, 2006)

I had a dream last night that I found this small, unpopular website that still has Stereo Rose in their stock for normal price, so I went ahead and bought two...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

I want another Stereo Rose.


----------



## iheartjuppy (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

  Sorry, I am not full of crap. But thanks for saying so. Why would I lie? 
I really don't get the hype with the MSFs. I posted because I had some early info I thought people would want to know. But why bother if people are going to call me a liar? Ladies, it is just makeup, it is not a life or death issue.  
 
Take a deep breath.  I didn't call you a liar.  I pointed out TWO possibilities. That you COULD possibly have been mistaken OR you COULD possibly have been full of crap.  I didn't call you a liar.  I didn't SAY you were, I said YOU COULD HAVE BEEN.  And look. Of the two options (Mistaken or Full of crap), you WERE mistaken on one.

I am glad you got the scan up, and I'm glad Stereo Rose is coming out, but seriously, relax, I didn't call you a liar.


----------



## babylis12 (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zombie_candy* 
_from seeing swatches i'd be glad if stereo rose returned (because i don't have one and i only own shooting star). i saw pleasureflush but honestly....what is so great about it ? the shot from legacycollection.org shows it as a faded greyish thing that looks bland and colorless. i say bring back so ceylon and gold deposit._

 
i agree 100% I'd love to see gold deposit!
shimpagne kinda sucked on me (i'm a c4) 

i would love stereo rose though


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd REALLY love gold deposit too.


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 24, 2006)

Promotional pics (as we see on beauty plaza) dont often give us a true representation of the colour looks like. i wouldnt worry too much about the colour looking off


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 24, 2006)

oh and what collection does anyone think this will be released with? talk about well guarded secrets! any MA scare to divulge?


----------



## Eilinoir (Sep 25, 2006)

I am one who'd have to see it to believe it.
However, because of the new secrecy surrounding upcoming collections, I think there is *a* possibility that Stereo Rose could show up again.
Just think: With "Danse", it could be a funky cheek product to get that after-workout flush of colourm or it could work with Jewelescent (just based off the names).


----------



## onnachan (Sep 28, 2006)

there are 2 msf coming out with "danse" december 26.
glissade - golden peach with muted plum veining
lightscapade - soft yellow, pastel pink, muted orange and soft blue veined together......excited?


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 28, 2006)

not stereo rose?


----------



## LuvBeMac (Sep 28, 2006)

onnachan said:
			
		

> there are 2 msf coming out with "danse" december 26.
> glissade - golden peach with muted plum veining
> *lightscapade - soft yellow, pastel pink, muted orange and soft blue veined together......excited?[/*QUOTE]
> Wowww.... Tempting!


----------



## tepi_telfast (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm getting both those MSF's!!!


----------



## whosheis (Sep 28, 2006)

Now I'm super excited


----------



## krys (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh I can't wait! I love skinfinishes! The multi-colored one sounds interesting.


----------



## litlaur (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onnachan* 
_there are 2 msf coming out with "danse" december 26.
glissade - golden peach with muted plum veining
lightscapade - soft yellow, pastel pink, muted orange and soft blue veined together......excited?_

 
Ugh. I hope Lightscapade looks better than I'm imagining, but I have high hopes for Glissade.


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmmm...Lightscapade sounds like an MSF based off Guerlain meteorites- like an all-over brightener...anyone else think so?


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 28, 2006)

And I really wish we knew more about Danse...if they name the products after dance terminology, I'll probably have to buy it all. I bought Pirouette l/s just for the name...the ex-dancer in me demands that I pay her tribute through makeup!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 29, 2006)

Those sound abit...wierd to me! Lol. Glissade sounds ok..

Oh how i'd love Stereo Rose to come out again, just so that i can get a 2nd one and not worry about running out for a good few years.


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 3, 2006)

so stereo rose isnt coming out with the new skinfinishes in the post holiday collection?


----------



## toby1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_so stereo rose isnt coming out with the new skinfinishes in the post holiday collection?_

 
I was just wondering the same thing


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 3, 2006)

stupid Q, when the new MSFs come out in the UK?


----------



## princess (Oct 3, 2006)

Very disappointed Stereo Rose is not re-released, I guess I can kick myself forever for not buying it when Gold Play came out. ARGHHHHH.

These 2 new MSFs looks good, finally a peachy MSF! And the other one sounds so colourful.


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 22, 2006)

yeah the two new ones compensate for stereo rose not being re released me thinks


----------



## Cool Kitten (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 

 
_These 2 new MSFs looks good, finally a peachy MSF! And the other one sounds so colourful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Stereo Rose is also peachy, looks like the new one is a nice alternative to Stereo Rose.


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 22, 2006)

To me the upcoming Glissade is a pink version of Stereo Rose.....


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 25, 2006)

I've recently gotten into pigments and MSFs, so I am definitely getting both MSFs...I'm lucky enough to have Shimpagne, Stereo Rose, Shooting Star (soon!) and Metal Rock in my MSF collection...


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_Hmmm...Lightscapade sounds like an MSF based off Guerlain meteorites- like an all-over brightener...anyone else think so?_

 
Yes it is...  and it is lovely!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 12, 2007)

*Pleasureflush MSF?*

What makes these so rare and hard to find? Does anyone have any pics? When did these come out? TIA!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush MSF?*

http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/.../skinfinishes/

You can find pictures of the past MSFs there.

Pleasureflush was released in 2004 with the Roccoco Collection which makes it rare and hard to find.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

We all know, none of us want to pay over retail for anything, even though it's DCed. Alot of girls on MUA always say they would never pay over retail and it's wrong to ask for over retail, but the truth is, these items obviously hold a higher value. MUA isn't ebay, but if any of us wanted to, we could list our items ON ebay and get that 175$.

With that being said, how much would YOU pay for a pleasureflush that has been used, and about 90-95% remains? Does it still hold a good amount of value, or does it just drop down to a 20$ item? What's your opinion?


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

I guess if i had it firstly i wouldnt sell it...but since people r getting awful prices for it...i would start a bid on EBAY with $9.99...amd lt people bid.


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

I'd do the same thing.  There are some people that start the bidding at like $75 and that's ridiculous.  But it's not my fault if people want to pay that much.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

I was just wondering your opinions on how much the value of a used pleasureflush is. I can't sell used MU on ebay anyway.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

like a car as soon as you leave the store and test use it, the value drops.. i would never pay that much for mu, i would pay up to $60 "if" i really, really, like it.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

i'd start the bids at just below retail for a BNIB one and hope it got higher. starting at $75 is crazy but if people bid, then lucky you!!

as for your pleasureflush, i think you'd be better off selling it here or on the livejournal community mac_cosmetics in an auction style sale. you'd probably get a good amount of money that way.

i wouldn't pay any more than retail for pleasureflush because it barely interests me. what people would pay for it really depends on how badly they want it, how picky they are about usage (some only want BNIB for their 'collection'), or if they truly want it to use it and the small usage doesn't matter to them.

i have paid only slightly over retail for my msfs and i was fine with that, because it was USD and it worked out to be about the same +a bit of shipping in canadian dollars. so the seller made a slight profit and i got my msf that would have cost about that in the store anyways but was no longer available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  worked out well. 

anyways, anyone who pays double retail or over for an msf/makeup has some priority issues IMHO. and usage does tend to bring the value down, but as i said, it depends on the buyer.

and those who throw fits when something is priced at over retail for a LE or DC item...what do you expect? you should have bought it when it was at retail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now the person can make profit due to demand.


----------



## peebs (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

I'm a little confused.... are you trying to trade/buy one and are trying to see what is a fair price/current going rate? 

If I was lucky enough to have an extra, I would probably list it auction style, but that's just me!


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

Yes, I am asking what would be a fair price for one that is used.

But I don't understand, are you allowed to list USED cosmetics on ebay?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sti43* 

 
_
But I don't understand, are you allowed to list USED cosmetics on ebay?_

 
No, it will get pulled.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

Yes, this was my understanding but everyones saying go list it on ebay! That's not what I"m asking here


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

90 to 95% left, id pay up to $80 so id say arround there, I payed $100 for my swiped 1x one and that was a couple months ago


----------



## peebs (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush pricing anyone?*

On US Ebay, you can not sell used due to Federal Laws, but on some other country Ebay's you can.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Pleasureflush - what's the deal?*

Ive seen pics of Pleasureflush and it didnt look anything special to me and doesnt seem to worth $100+ on ebay. What is it about this MSF that makes it such a sought after item?


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush - what's the deal?*

i think it's because it was never re-released again


----------



## brookeab (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush - what's the deal?*

I think the ONLY thing that makes pleasureflush so special is that fact that it was only out once, and has not been released again. If Stereo Rose doesn't get put out again in the next year or so, I see it reaching the same prices as pleasureflush on ebay and here. The idea that this is such a "rare" item gets to people and they think they need to have it. The only reason I want one is so I can complete my skinfinish collection. I am sure I could find a highlighter similar to pleasureflush just about anywhere, but it kills me to know that I need ONE more and my collection will be complete, but I just can't get one! So, I don't think this is unique, I just think the hype of the product gets to people. (And I have fallen into the hype with many MAC products! Thats the down side of being on specktra and MUA..I spend too much money!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush - what's the deal?*

released a long time ago, msf collectors want it to complete their collection...

it's really not that special as a colour or product, it's just the thought of it.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush - what's the deal?*

Quote:

  Ive seen pics of Pleasureflush and it didnt look anything special to me and doesnt seem to worth $100+ on ebay. What is it about this MSF that makes it such a sought after item?  
 
I totally agree with u...this seems like lightscapade to me...a perfect highlighter with no color...just makes ur face all glowy.


----------



## geeko (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush - what's the deal?*

I don't have pleasureflush, but i definitely wouldn't be forking out a ton of $$$$ for it when lightscapade msf works very well on me too.
In fact, i prefer the swirls of color in my lightscapade than to the pictures of pleasureflush which i've seen.

I think the only reason why pleasureflush is so much in demand is because they are rare. Otherwise, i think it' s overhyped


----------



## magi (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Pleasureflush - what's the deal?*

I have purchase one PLEASUREFLUSH at German ebay for ca. $65 - the reason was, that it sooo hard to find an I am a collector-holic :-D But I have relisted it at eBay, as I didn´t feel well with such an expencive product :-( It´s really nice, for me it´s enough for a nude blush look, as the sparkles ar pinkish. LIGHTSCAPADE has really no color. It´s definitaly a georgeus MSF...


----------



## gigiproductions (Jul 9, 2007)

i still love pf..as i posted here  http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=70232

its unlike any of my msfs..my top 4 are pf, gold deposit, so ceylon n stereo rose..i cant wait for the 3 new ones coming out


----------



## disenchanted (Jul 9, 2007)

here is a post from MUA where someone shows a Dupe of Pleasureflush....also I don't recall who, but someone posted this as a dupe as well....3 parts bon bons pink loose e/s, 1 part/a bit of MAC vanilla pigment, and
press the mixture


http://www.makeupalley.com/m~48991389


anyway, for someone who just loves the look of it and doesn't feel the need to spend a ton on ebay to get it


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have the Terra Del Sol #7 Pleasureflush dupe and if the real thing truly is anything like it I would pay double/triple to get it,.. I get mega tons of compliments everytime I bust out the #7 (which I use sparingly-felt pretty lucky to get one of those from a gal here) sooooo if I had the extra cash to spend,.. I would prolly go up to $80 for it, but not into the 100's.


----------



## brookeab (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_I have the Terra Del Sol #7 Pleasureflush dupe and if the real thing truly is anything like it I would pay double/triple to get it,.. I get mega tons of compliments everytime I bust out the #7 (which I use sparingly-felt pretty lucky to get one of those from a gal here) sooooo if I had the extra cash to spend,.. I would prolly go up to $80 for it, but not into the 100's._

 
I have both and when swatched next to eachother, they look exactly the same. I paid more than I wanted for pleasureflush, but I think it was worth it.


----------

